# buzerant



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Egy újszülöttnek... nekem pedig ez a szó: buzerant, amit a Belga egyik klipjében hallottam. (Itt. 1:43 és 3:42.)
A mondat így szól: "Ne halgassá' a buzerantra."

Tudjátok, hogy mit jelent?

Köszi.


----------



## francisgranada

A szlovákban és a csehben _homoszexuális férfit_ jelent, más szóval: _buzi_. Amúgy a dal szövege is (Cseh)szlovákiára  utal, sőt a kiejtés (vagy annak imitálása) is "palócosan" hangzik.

Én magyarul spontán _buzeráns_-nak mondanám. Nincs ilyen szó a magyarban?


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, francis, de van. 
A hasonló hangzás miatt gondoltam is rá, de a buzeráns (ami alakilag közelebb áll a kérdezett szóhoz) durvább a buzinál és annak a használatát semmi nem indokolta. A szövegkörnyezet alapján meg bármi (más) is lehetett volna...

Az akcentus nekem is feltűnt, meg is akartam kérdezni, hogy ilyet felétek is lehet-e hallani vagy tényleg csak palócos.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...  Az akcentus nekem is feltűnt, meg is akartam kérdezni, hogy ilyet felétek is lehet-e hallani ...


Kassán és környékén biztos nem.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, francis.


----------



## francisgranada

Szívesen


----------

